# laser belt aligner



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

I bought a browning laser aligner, it is very very easy to use and does a great job.
it was under $200.00


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Remember when anything using a laser was thousands of dollars? This really is great technology in many areas of construction now.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

I haven’t seen that unit yet. Do you have a link?

I looked into a laser shaft alignment kit a few years ago for pump motor shafts and couplings, but it was a couple of thousand dollars, so needless to say, I did not purchase it.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

but ofcourse

http://www.easylaser.com/Belt%20Alignment.htm
i have the d90, but it was under 200 at ibt a belt place here in kc
trust me i also would not own it at 600 




DuMass said:


> I haven’t seen that unit yet. Do you have a link?
> 
> I looked into a laser shaft alignment kit a few years ago for pump motor shafts and couplings, but it was a couple of thousand dollars, so needless to say, I did not purchase it.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> but ofcourse
> 
> http://www.easylaser.com/Belt%20Alignment.htm
> i have the d90, but it was under 200 at ibt a belt place here in kc
> trust me i also would not own it at 600


Thanks for the info. You got some kind of super deal for sure… from $680.00 marked down to under $200.00!
I’ll have to keep my eyes open for a deal like that, but at full price it’s definitely just not in the cards right now.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

DuMass said:


> Thanks for the info. You got some kind of super deal for sure… from $680.00 marked down to under $200.00!
> I’ll have to keep my eyes open for a deal like that, but at full price it’s definitely just not in the cards right now.


 
Hell yeah that was one hell of a buy. Last time I looked there wasn't any good ones under $1500 out there.


----------

